# How is the FreeBSD source code documented?



## caesius (Oct 2, 2010)

Curiosity question.

I'm not asking *where* it is documented, I know full well I can read the man pages for almost everything, I have a more academic *how* question.

I've recently learned about doxygen, but I'm quite sure FreeBSD doesn't use this. 

What processes and tools are used to document new parts of the system? I.e., convert the code documentation to a man page. Or are tools not even used? Does someone just write some module and then write a blurb about it?


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 2, 2010)

I think manpower..... (C comments)


----------



## Beastie (Oct 2, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I think manpower..... (C comments)


man()power?


----------



## brucec@ (Oct 2, 2010)

caesius said:
			
		

> I've recently learned about doxygen, but I'm quite sure FreeBSD doesn't use this.



There's a 'doxygen' target in /usr/src/Makefile which suggests that FreeBSD does use it:

# doxygen - Build API documentation of the kernel, needs doxygen.


----------



## bsdgooch (Oct 2, 2010)

*Doxygen Generated View of Some FreeBSD Kernel Subsystems*

Alexander Leidinger has a (nightly) Doxygen generated site:

http://www.leidinger.net/FreeBSD/dox/

I presume it's built using tools and mechanisms available in FreeBSD (without too much fuss).


----------

